# text an halbkreis ausrichten



## serrin (17. Juli 2001)

hi,
ich möchte gerne einen Text an einem halbkreis ausrichten, habe jedoch leider weder ein tutorial noch irgendeine hilfe dazu gefunden.

bin für jeden beitrag dankbar...

mfG JUG


----------



## dPo2000 (17. Juli 2001)

in PS 6 klickst du auf das T mit dem Halbkreis in den Zusatzoptionen des Texttools - dort kannst du Formen aussuchen...


hoffe das hilft


----------



## serrin (17. Juli 2001)

*leider nur 5.5*

Leider bin ich noch nicht im Besitz von PS6.

kann man selbiges auch in PS 5.5 ereichen ?


----------



## dPo2000 (17. Juli 2001)

leider nicht über meinen weg...


@ all: helft ihm/ihr mal :]


----------



## oezer (18. Juli 2001)

aus publisher.ch

Einen Text einer Kreislinie entlang laufen lassen ist eigentlich etwas, das nur in Vektorprogrammen (Illustrator, Freehand) so richtig funktioniert. Im Photoshop muss dazu jeder einzelne Buchstabe rotiert werden. Immerhin gibt es die Möglichkeit, den Drehpunkt an eine beliebige Stelle zu setzen. Der Drehpunkt ist das kreisförmige Icon, das beim Drehen in der Mitte des Bilds liegt.
Man fügt also ein paar einzelne Buchstaben an genau derselben Stelle ein und setzt bei allen den Drehpunkt an die gleiche Stelle. Indem der erste Buchstabe z.B. um 30 Grad, der zweite um 60 Grad gedreht wird, ordnen sich die einzelnen Buchstaben kreisförmig um den Drehpunkt an.

hoffe du kannst damit was anfangen...

--
gruss
O3|Zer


----------



## Matze (19. Juli 2001)

Eine kreisförmige Verzerrung bekommst Du über den Filter Polarkoordinaten (unter Verzerren) hin, um das allerdings wirklich so hinzubekommen, wie man sich das vorstellt, muss man ein wenig experimentieren. 

Kreis ehält man bei quadratischem Ausgangsbild, ansonsten wird's eine Ellipse.

Was im Ausgangsbild oben ist, ist nach Anwendung des Filters Mittelpunkt, unten danach Umrandungslinie, vom rechten zum linken Rand im Ausgangsbild entspricht nach Anwendung des Filters einer kreisförmigen Verzerrung gegen den Uhrzeigersinn.


----------



## HammerHe@rt (20. Juli 2001)

*hmm*

nehm Adobe Illustrator, da haste kein probieren sondern gleich die lösung....

is halt vektor basierend


----------

